# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software) FRP:  LG K9 FRP Remove 2020, LM-X210EM FRP Remove, LG K9 google account remove Without PC.

## mohamed73

*LG K9 FRP Remove 2020, LM-X210EM FRP Remove, LG K9 google account remove Without PC.*

----------

